# NOT-AUS rücksetzen



## digga (4 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wir hatten zuletzt einen Fall, wo ein Anlagenteil nach Not-Aus selbsttätig wieder angelaufen ist.

Normalerweise soll es doch so sein, dass nach Not-Aus zwingend Resetet werden muss oder nicht? Man kann es selbst quittierend verdrahten, dass ist mir bekannt, aber eigentlich ist dies doch für Bediener nicht sicher!?

Was mich zusätzlich interessiert:

Darf man ein Not-Aus relais PILZ etc. auch mit Hilfe eines SPS-Ausgangs quittieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 März 2008)

Wie meinst Du das

U E0.0 // Taster Not-AusQuittieren
= A0.0 // Ausgang Not-Aus Quitteren


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (4 März 2008)

Da ich immer Hifsschütze zur Kontaktvervielfältigung hinter die Not-Aus Bausteine baue , benutze ich jeweils einen Öffnerkontakt von jedem Schütz in Reihe als Rückführung . Und da kommt dann auch die Quittierung in Reihe mit dazu . wenn du die Quittierung mit einem SPS-Ausgang machst solltest du eine Flankenauswertung vom Quittiertaster nicht vergessen , da viele Bediener diese Taster festsetzen .


----------



## wincc (11 März 2008)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Da ich immer Hifsschütze zur Kontaktvervielfältigung hinter die Not-Aus Bausteine baue , benutze ich jeweils einen Öffnerkontakt von jedem Schütz in Reihe als Rückführung . Und da kommt dann auch die Quittierung in Reihe mit dazu . wenn du die Quittierung mit einem SPS-Ausgang machst solltest du eine Flankenauswertung vom Quittiertaster nicht vergessen , da viele Bediener diese Taster festsetzen .



 Genauso löse ich diese Sache auch

Zusätzlicher Eingang von Not-Aus Relais in die SPS der bei Quittiertem Not-Aus-Relais sofort den SPS Ausgang für mein  Reset-Koppelrelais wegschaltet.


----------



## Flinn (12 März 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Zusätzlicher Eingang von Not-Aus Relais in die SPS der bei Quittiertem Not-Aus-Relais sofort den SPS Ausgang für mein Reset-Koppelrelais wegschaltet.


 
Was bringt das?
Sollte der SPS-Ausgang für das Reset-Relais durchlegieren, nichts.
Sollte der SPS-Ausgang funktionstüchtig sein, wird bei korrekt programmiertem Reset-Impuls der Ausgang sowieso zurückgesetzt, unabhängig davon ob die RM des Not-Aus-Relais mitverundet ist oder nicht. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Ich persönlich verwende Not-Aus-Relais, die von sich aus nur auf eine pos.Flanke auf dem Reset-Eingang reagieren. Dann kann das Reset-Koppelrelais machen, was es will.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## horseshoe (12 März 2008)

*(Standard)Hilfsschuetz als Kontakt-Vervielfaeltiger???*



MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Da ich immer Hifsschütze zur Kontaktvervielfältigung hinter die Not-Aus Bausteine baue , benutze ich jeweils einen Öffnerkontakt von jedem Schütz in Reihe als Rückführung . Und da kommt dann auch die Quittierung in Reihe mit dazu . wenn du die Quittierung mit einem SPS-Ausgang machst solltest du eine Flankenauswertung vom Quittiertaster nicht vergessen , da viele Bediener diese Taster festsetzen .


 
(Standard)Hilfsschuetz als Kontakt-Vervielfaeltiger fuer Not-Aus-Applikationen??? Ist das zulaessig? (Stichwort: Kontakt-Zwangsfuehrung, Fehler-Detektion, ...) Kenne bspw. von Siemens extra (Not-Aus-)Module zur Kontakt-Vervielfaeltigung! Interessantes Stichwort/Thema!
Bezueglich RESET-Befehl via SPS-DO sehe ich keine Probleme!

horseshoe


----------



## MSB (12 März 2008)

Logisch ist das Zulässig,
oder schaltest du den 350kW Motor der da in der Ecke brummt wohl auch über die Kontakte des Not-Aus Relais ab?
Auch das ist bereits eine Kontakt-Vervielfältigung.

Jedes (mir bekannte) Luftschütz hat zwangsgeführte Kontakte.
Was heißt Zwangsgeführt:
Wenn ein Kontakt kleben bleibt, bleiben alle anderen Kontakte ebenfalls in dieser Stellung.

Die Fehlerdetektion ist also gewährleistet weil Schütze eigentlich immer zwangsgeführt sind UND entweder im Reset-Kreis,
oder manche Not-Aus Relais haben auch spezielle Eingänge für sowas, als Öffner-Hilfskontakt eingebunden sind.

Und somit lässt sich die Sache bei einem klebenden Schütz nicht mehr Quittieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## horseshoe (12 März 2008)

Hallo MSB,

fuer einen (Hilfs-)Schuetz mag die Aussage bezueglich Zwangsfuehrung stimmen.
Aber: Wie sieht es mit (Standard)Koppelrelais als Kontakt-Vervielfaeltiger aus, die wahrscheinlich im Steuerkreis eher verwendet werden? (Warum eigentlich ein Schuetz, wenn ich (den Steuerkreis) doch bloss ein-polig schalte?)

Gruss horseshoe


----------



## MSB (12 März 2008)

Hier steht aber eindeutig Hilfsschütze, und nicht Hilfsrelais.

Das was man landläufig als Koppelrelais usw. bezeichnet, dürfte sich als Not-Aus Kontaktvervielfältigung grundsätzlich nicht eignen,
ebenso wenig zum sicheren Abschalten von irgendwas.

Weil ein billiges Hilsschütz vermutlich immer noch billiger ist als eine "gelb" angepinselte Kontaktvervielfältigung,
im Regelfall die Strombelastbarkeit der Kontakte höher ist ...

Und das Stichwort lautet hier nach wie vor: Zwangsführung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## horseshoe (13 März 2008)

*Zwangsfuehrung*

Hallo MSB,

wir sind uns sicher einig, dass (spaetestens) beim Hauptschuetz Schluss ist mit der (akribischen) Sicherheits-Betrachung (z.B. bezueglich "klebender" Kontakte).

Aber zu Deinem ersten Posting:
Zitat:
"Und somit lässt sich die Sache bei einem klebenden Schütz nicht mehr Quittieren."

Genau hier liegt der Ansatzpunkt fuer meine Bedenken. Wenn das Schuetz klebt, kommt es erst gar nicht zur Abschaltung des Antriebs.
Ich kann - wie Du auch schreibst - zwar das Not-Aus nicht quittieren; aber die eigentlich wichtige Aufgabe des Not-Aus - das Stillsetzen des Antriebs - wurde nicht sichergestellt.

Diese "teuren gelben Kisten" haben zur Vermeidung dieser Situation daher auch (mindestens) zwei serielle Relais-Kontakte zur Abschaltung. Wurde bei einem ein "Kleben" festgestellt, so kann ich das detektieren und alarmieren.

Mein Standpunkt:
ICH will mir "nicht ans Bein pissen" lassen, wenn wegen einem "klebenden" Not-Aus-Kontakt-Vervielfaeltiger jemand verletzt wird.
(Aber auch: (Fast) Nichts ist absolut sicher!)

Lasse mich aber gern belehren/umstimmen! (Denn mir sind die kleinen gelben Kisten eigentich auch zu teuer!)

Gruss horseshoe


----------



## Uwe Schröder (13 März 2008)

*Auch noch etwas zum Thema:*

Hallo!

Die Öffnerkontakte der Not- Aus - Schütze/Relais als Rückführung
zu nehmen ist ja so weit klar.
Natürlich ist ein Not-Aus der "Scharf ist nicht kontrollierbar,
es sei denn, man betätigt den Not-Aus Taster.
Dies ist meist irgendwo in Betriebs - und Wartungsunterlagen
mit erwähnt.
In der Praxis ist jeder Anlagenbediener froh wenn
die Karre läuft, da drückt meist keiner.
Aber spätestens wenn mal der Hauptschalter aus gemacht wird,
sollen alle Schütze abfallen!
Dann erkennt die Not-Ausrückführung ja, ob alle öffner
geschlossen sind und somit über ein Steuerspannung ein oder
Not - Aus Quittierung die Hauptschütze wieder zugeschaltet werden
können.
Leider gibt es keine 100% Sicherheit, aber die technischen
Lösungen die heute angeboten werden, sind doch wohl
ausreichend.
Wir können doch nur stand der Technik durchsetzen/verdrahten,
alles andere ist zwischen Himmel und Erde, dafür sind wir
nicht verantwortlich. 

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## MSB (13 März 2008)

horseshoe schrieb:


> Hallo MSB,
> 
> wir sind uns sicher einig, dass (spaetestens) beim Hauptschuetz Schluss ist mit der (akribischen) Sicherheits-Betrachung (z.B. bezueglich "klebender" Kontakte).
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, wenn ich das so lese, muss ich mich fragen ob du dich überhaupt schon
mal mit Sicherheitstechnik, Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Kategorien ... usw. beschäftigt hast.

Wenn bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung (ich schreibe jetzt absichtlich nach der alten Norm, da in dem Fall einfacher),
rauskommt das Kat.2 ausreichend ist, dann bleibt der Antrieb halt am Leben,
weil gemäß Kat.2 ohnehin nur leichte Verletzungen resultieren dürfen.

Ab Kat.3 ist es zwingend vorgeschrieben 2 Schütze in Reihe zu haben, vollkommen egal ob Leistungsschütze oder Kontaktvervielfältigung ...
Und das 2 Schütze gleichzeitig kleben bleiben ist nun dann doch eher als unwahrscheinlich zu bezeichnen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2008)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Öffnerkontakte der Not- Aus - Schütze/Relais als Rückführung
> zu nehmen ist ja so weit klar.
> ...


 
Mittlerweile gibt es Not-Aus-Taster die im montierten Zustand eine Art Mittelposition einnehmen. Und nur in dieses Position sind die Öffner geschlossen. Ich glaube die Kontakte heissen Sprungkontakte. Fällt der Schaltblöck ab wird auch Not-Aus ausgelöst.

Ich hab mich eh gewundert das diese Plastikkonstruktionen ( ich denke da an einen bestimmten HerSteller) erlaubt waren.  Einmal den Deckel vom Pult zu doll zugeknallt und die Not-Aus-Kontakte hingen in der Luft....*vde*


----------



## wincc (18 März 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn ich das so lese, muss ich mich fragen ob du dich überhaupt schon
> mal mit Sicherheitstechnik, Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Kategorien ... usw. beschäftigt hast.
> 
> Wenn bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung (ich schreibe jetzt absichtlich nach der alten Norm, da in dem Fall einfacher),
> ...




Wie verhält sich das bei Antrieben mit "Sicherem Aus"?


----------



## IBFS (18 März 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Ab Kat.3 ist es zwingend vorgeschrieben 2 Schütze in Reihe zu haben, vollkommen egal ob Leistungsschütze oder Kontaktvervielfältigung ...


 
Das ist leider - oder zum Glück - nicht korrekt. Es gibt zum Beispiel eine
SAM-Modul von Berger-Lahr. Da können 5 Servos OHNE jegliche Schütze
- erst recht nicht 2 in Reihe - angeschossen werden. Da gibt es sowas
geniales wie "sicherer Schleichgang" mit Totmanntaster.

D.h. im meinem Fall

5 Stück TLC 532 mit SAM-Modul
1 Stück SAM-Kontroller
1 Stück Mobilpanel (mit Totmantaster) oder sowas in der Art!
2 Stück PILZ X3
1 Stück PILZ X1

und schon kannst du bei "ungetürkter" offener Schutztür die Antriebe fahren - solange der Totmanntaster getrückt ist.

Gruß


----------



## MSB (18 März 2008)

Darum ging es jetzt hier zwar nicht, jedenfalls nicht primär.

Aber selbst da hast du (meines Wissens) ab Kat.3 ein Problem.

Alle "sicheren" Antriebssysteme die ich so kenne unterstützen derartige Funktionalitäten bis max. Kat3.

Sobald du Kat4 hast, benötigst du dann entweder eine sichere Bremsenansteuerung,
oder musst trotzdem die Spannung vom Antrieb nehmen ... mit, du ahnst es sicher schon ... 2 Schützen in Reihe.

Zu deiner Totmann-Geschichte.
Was machst du damit: du fährst die Anlage in "sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit",
und kommst somit im Normalfall eine Sicherheitskategorie niedriger, weil du die Flucht (vor der Gefahr) ermöglichst.

Ich habe nie behauptet das ich die vollständigen Sicherheitsrichtlinien hier her geschrieben hätte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (18 März 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Aber selbst da hast du (meines Wissens) ab Kat.3 ein Problem.
> 
> Alle "sicheren" Antriebssysteme die ich so kenne unterstützen derartige Funktionalitäten bis max. Kat3.
> 
> ...


 
Da das SPS-Forum doch eine Wissendatenbank sein soll, sind Informationsvervollständigungen doch sinnvoll, denke ich.



> Zitat Handbuch
> Das Sicherheitsmodul SAM integriert Sicherheitsfunktionen
> in die Positioniersteuerungen der Twin Line Gerätefamilie und erfüllt​die Anforderungen *der Kategorie 3* gemäß DIN EN 954-1


 
Da es einschließlich Kat.3 geht ist diese Lösung besser, als das
ganze PNOZ-"Getürke" (PNOZ-Überbrücken) was für ein sinnvolles
Einrichten von vielen Maschinen notwendig ist.


Gruß


----------



## maxi (18 März 2008)

Ich benutze immer prinzipiell die Pilz Not Aus Schütze.
Die müssen an einen Eingang resetet werden.

Nach einen Not - Aus darf niemals die Anlage selbständig wieder los laufen!
In bestimmten fällen muss dir auch die Automatik komett raus genommen werden und die Maschiene zwingen im Tipp / Handbetrieb weiter oder in Grundstellung gefahren werden.


----------



## EasyRider (22 März 2008)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Öffnerkontakte der Not- Aus - Schütze/Relais als Rückführung
> zu nehmen ist ja so weit klar.
> ...



Stop, Notaus bedeutet auc Notaus.
Wenn der gedrückt wurde sollte ALLES Stillstehn, sprich sich nix mehr bewegen. Ne 100% Sicherheit erreichste damit das alles Stillsteht.
Fakt ist, wenn den keener drückt kannste nix dafür. Kannst ja net alles mit Sensoren überwachen, das kann ja keene Sau bezahlen.
Irgendwie musste ja auch an die Vernunft der Leute pledieren die die Sache am laufen halten.
Haste nen Doof da dran kanns sein das jemand anderes ein Problem bekommt.
Passiert eben.
Die ganz sichere Lösung tut sich kein verarbeitender Betrieb an, das wird einfach zu teuer


----------



## wincc (22 März 2008)

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher 

aber gabs oder gibts nicht ne vorschrift das Not-Aus schaltungen mindestens 1 mal am tag oder pro woche getestet werden müssen ?


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher
> 
> aber gabs oder gibts nicht ne vorschrift das Not-Aus schaltungen mindestens 1 mal am tag oder pro woche getestet werden müssen ?


 
...soweit ich weiss, wird das nur kurz vor der Übergabe gemacht.
Bei Verfahrentechnischen Anlagen ist selbst ein NotAus 1x im Monat unrealistisch.


----------



## tymanis (21 Januar 2011)

EasyRider schrieb:


> ....
> Fakt ist, wenn den keener drückt kannste nix dafür. Kannst ja net alles mit Sensoren überwachen, das kann ja keene Sau bezahlen....



Also wir bauen so, dass Gefahrenstellen nicht erreichbar sind. Hauben, Schutzumzaunung, etc.
Klar bringt dir der NOT-HALT-Taster nichts, wenn keiner da ist um ihn zu drücken.
Eben deshalb musst du Gefahren bringende Anlagenteile absperren.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

Seit der Themenerstellung hat bestimmt schon mal einer den Not-Aus gedrückt


----------

